# sliding tv bracket



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can help just got a new motorhome a chausson flash 11 and i'm looking for a slide out tv bracket for the kitchen area there is a tv point and a gap of approx 80cm between the cupboards but there is no bracket i have seen these types of bracket on more expensive motorhomes and i was wondering if anybody out there knows who the manufacturer is also i am looking for a relatively flat fold out bracket for the rear bedroom and they both need to lock in the closed position as many of the domestic ones don't. any help would be much appreciated. Gary


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*tv bracket*

I think Hymer do a bracket like that for the B class, but it won't be cheap!
curlyboy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Think this is the one you mean, They are available in UK but I cannot remember Name :- http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/493967-tft_console_45_cm_electrical_telescopic/


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There was one fitted into our previous van but that was the Chausson Allegro which I believe is a slightly higher spec.
I don't believe that there are any domestic ones that will work so as far as I can see you have two choices.
1. Put a screwdriver in your pocket and visit a dealer who has an Allegro in the showroom. :lol: 
2. Talk to a Chausson dealer and see if they can order you one.

Mike


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we had one that folded and locked in position that was in our eura mobil not sure if it was a standard fit or not though


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

They are fitted to the Adria I707


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the one that is supplied by Hymer, Movera is part of Hymer, If you contact Hymer UK parts department and give them the Art Number they will order it and send to you, :- http://www.movera.com/en/?navID=580&pID=19133&tpl=details&lang=2


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
We have the allegro 83 which came with a project 2000 slide out bracket and we've added a slide down bracket to this so no more stiff neck.
I did a post titled No more stiff neck - sorry don't know how to link to it but you could do a search. Will look out the photos and post them later.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bozzer, I do like the slide down part you added ,could you tell me where I could get one ,looks just what I am after

regards

Baza


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Baza
We bought ours from Leisuretech, Jeff got it in for us to try and if it didn't fit it would be sent back. It was over £100 

LCS Leisure Ltd do them at £99.99 It's a Project 2000 and they are the bottom of the page. An impressive piece of engineering.

Alot of money but after 5 weeks away we'd decided it was one of our better buys. 

Hope this helps

Bozzer


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank for that ,Bozzer will go for one of those

Baza


----------

